# Is there a big difference between a 4.92 and a 4.9 or 4.89?



## DRider85

In the end ratings don't do much. But some people are always around say a 4.93. I was a 4.86 with Lyft for a while. Then for the last couple months I was around a 4.94. Dropped recently to 4.92 and now to a 4.9.

With Uber I've been around a 4.89 for a while. I was a 4.9 for a long time but got a bad rating by an unknown and dropped to a 4.86. Now I'm at 4.89 again and this seems to be where I end up.

Is there a huge difference between someone that is always at a 4.92 and someone that is usually around 4.89-4.9?


----------



## Uberfunitis

Not much of a difference at all between those ratings IMHO


----------



## DRider85

Uberfunitis said:


> Not much of a difference at all between those ratings IMHO


It's weird though how you can do everything right and drop them off and still get a 3-4 rating for no apparent reason.


----------



## Uberfunitis

Its the average that is important, an individual bad rating means next to nothing. It could be anything from the passenger received a bad rating from a previous ride and thought it was you and retaliated to someone who is racist.


----------



## DRider85

Uberfunitis said:


> Its the average that is important, an individual bad rating means next to nothing. It could be anything from the passenger received a bad rating from a previous ride and thought it was you and retaliated to someone who is racist.


Yea. It's weird how conscious people are about racism these days. Maybe it's always been that way. Growing up I didn't even think that much about race. But now with social media, I hear about race and racism all the time.


----------



## Trafficat

On Uber I might be 4.82 and on Lyft I might be at 4.65. Is there a difference between the ride you get when you book me through Lyft vs when you book me through Uber?


----------



## DRider85

Trafficat said:


> On Uber I might be 4.82 and on Lyft I might be at 4.65. Is there a difference between the ride you get when you book me through Lyft vs when you book me through Uber?


There's no difference


----------



## Okphillip

The difference is .02 and .03, respectively. Probably if you're white and speak good English you're gonna be an .03-.05 higher just based on that. Also, a lot of drivers might be lower because they cancel trips and get one-starred? Five cancelled trips resulting in one-star will knock a 4.93 down to a 4.89 (assuming 500 rated trips completed)


----------



## touberornottouber

> 50% of it is simply about:

1. Luck
2. The time of day you take passengers
3. The type of passengers you take.


----------



## Uberfunitis

Trafficat said:


> On Uber I might be 4.82 and on Lyft I might be at 4.65. Is there a difference between the ride you get when you book me through Lyft vs when you book me through Uber?


perhaps a difference in the riders expectations.


----------



## touberornottouber

Uberfunitis said:


> perhaps a difference in the riders expectations.


That is putting it politely. I would generally call it a difference in passenger entitlement. I'm 4.74 on Lyft. 4.93 on Uber. Most passengers on Lyft are decent but some of them are really bad with their entitlement.

The only report I've ever gotten on Uber was one lady who said she usually rides with Lyft but something happened to the app or her account so she was using Uber this time. She gave me a navigation complaint because I picked her up in a section of a giant parking lot instead of another section as that is where the pin was. She did not complain to me about it at all but the next day I noticed the report and I know it was her.

Then I got another Lyft passenger who was drunk. I made a post about her in the stories section. They moved from their pickup location, didn't put in a destination and got mad when I insisted on putting one in (myself and not forcing them to do so), then when I politely told them that the directions they gave me were incorrect, they insisted, and then when it was found that I was right claimed *I* didn't know where I was going!

Another group of Lyft passengers were some entitled well-to-do ladies with their daughter. At the end of the ride the daughter says "Hey, I was the only one who wore my seatbelt!" I replied, "To be fair, I have mine on as well." I then noticed another one star from them. I guess the plantation owners didn't like the driver slave talking. OR it could be because I came from the opposite direction to pick them up so I would be on the correct side. Who knows? There are just some people who feel entitled and think they are always right and every little thing other than their idea of absolute perfection deserves a 1*. Lyft seems to have more of these people as a percentage than Uber for some reason.

Another thing I notice is that on Lyft a lot more of these entitled passengers seem to expect me to call them whenever I arrive. When I didn't I had a few ask me with an attitude "WHY DIDN'T YOU CALL?!" to which I explained that the app is supposed to notify them and that I don't call until after waiting four minutes so as to not be rude. I wanted to tell them, "Why did you put in the damn request if you weren't ready?"


----------



## Strange Fruit

DRider85 said:


> It's weird though how you can do everything right and drop them off and still get a 3-4 rating for no apparent reason.


Pax have free will (no one actually has _free _will, but they can rate what they want).

Why are u _still_ asking this same question?



DRider85 said:


> Yea. It's weird how conscious people are about racism these days. Maybe it's always been that way. Growing up I didn't even think that much about race. But now with social media, I hear about race and racism all the time.


Cuz ur white. U can ignore it. Unfortunately, many white people are still choosing to ignore it.



Okphillip said:


> The difference is .02 and .03, respectively. Probably if you're white and speak good English you're gonna be an .03-.05 higher just based on that. Also, a lot of drivers might be lower because they cancel trips and get one-starred? Five cancelled trips resulting in one-star will knock a 4.93 down to a 4.89 (assuming 500 rated trips completed)


U don't get rated when u cancel. And how is five canceled trips resulting in 1 star? We just get like a star sticker if we cancel 5? I cancel several per week. I haven't got my 1 star. What are u talking about?


----------



## Okphillip

Strange Fruit said:


> Pax have free will (no one actually has _free _will, but they can rate what they want).
> 
> Why are u _still_ asking this same question?
> 
> Cuz ur white. U can ignore it. Unfortunately, many white people are still choosing to ignore it.
> 
> U don't get rated when u cancel. And how is five canceled trips resulting in 1 star? We just get like a star sticker if we cancel 5? I cancel several per week. I haven't got my 1 star. What are u talking about?


"Cancel" meaning when you start the trip, to see destination, then "cancel" or "end" trip. With 500 rated trips a one-star rating drops you about .08. So 5 of those will drop you from 4.93 to 4.89.


----------



## Trafficat

Strange Fruit said:


> Cuz ur white. U can ignore it. Unfortunately, many white people are still choosing to ignore it.


I don't get it. If you were to treat all people equally regardless of race, that means you ignore their race. Isn't that a good thing?

Is it better to be treated equally, or should everyone be treated specially depending on their race?

I was taught growing up not to treat anyone differently, make assumptions, or use stereotypes based on how they look. Yet it seems like now many people want you to automatically make assumptions about them based on their race.


----------



## LA_Native

Trafficat said:


> I was taught growing up not to treat anyone differently, make assumptions, or use stereotypes based on how they look. Yet it seems like now many people want you to automatically make assumptions about them based on their race.


I, I think like everyone else, make _presumptions_ about people based on multiple physical characteristics. 
The trick is to not have those presumptions set in stone.


----------



## Strange Fruit

Okphillip said:


> "Cancel" meaning when you start the trip, to see destination, then "cancel" or "end" trip. With 500 rated trips a one-star rating drops you about .08. So 5 of those will drop you from 4.93 to 4.89.


Who told u this story?


----------



## DRider85

Strange Fruit said:


> Pax have free will (no one actually has _free _will, but they can rate what they want).
> 
> Why are u _still_ asking this same question?
> Cuz ur white. U can ignore it. Unfortunately, many white people are still choosing to ignore it.
> U don't get rated when u cancel. And how is five canceled trips resulting in 1 star? We just get like a star sticker if we cancel 5? I cancel several per week. I haven't got my 1 star. What are u talking about?


Actually I'm bi-racial. Half White and asian. I have had my own struggles of being bi-racial. When someone makes a stereotype toward me I don't like it. I just see myself as Amercian. My friend told me when we go to the hood, they said they will only mess with him because he's white and I'm not (according to him). So hearing stuff like that gets me uncomfortable.

Oh so you believe nobody has free will.. That's your philosophy? That stuff trips me out.


----------



## unPat

Half Asian half white , you must look like this . I am sorry you had to struggle growing up . 


DRider85 said:


> Actually I'm bi-racial. Half White and asian. I have had my own struggles of being bi-racial. When someone makes a stereotype toward me I don't like it. I just see myself as Amercian. My friend told me when we go to the hood, they said they will only mess with him because he's white and I'm not (according to him). So hearing stuff like that gets me uncomfortable.
> 
> Oh so you believe nobody has free will.. That's your philosophy? That stuff trips me out.


----------



## novadrivergal

Your ratings are completely irrelevant unless they are low enough to get you deactivated. A 4.7 driver gets paid exactly the same as a 4.9 driver.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916

Uberfunitis said:


> Not much of a difference at all between those ratings IMHO


All rating do is let the passenger know what quality of driver to expect. Lyft rating bounce up and down for me. Between 4.8-4.9. Uber rating don't move very much. 4.91. although it was 4.93 at the beginning of the week. I just could not muster my happy self. Lol



Uberfunitis said:


> Its the average that is important, an individual bad rating means next to nothing. It could be anything from the passenger received a bad rating from a previous ride and thought it was you and retaliated to someone who is racist.


Or they hit the wrong star. Had friend tell me this. I let them know they could fix their error.



DRider85 said:


> Actually I'm bi-racial. Half White and asian. I have had my own struggles of being bi-racial. When someone makes a stereotype toward me I don't like it. I just see myself as Amercian. My friend told me when we go to the hood, they said they will only mess with him because he's white and I'm not (according to him). So hearing stuff like that gets me uncomfortable.
> 
> Oh so you believe nobody has free will.. That's your philosophy? That stuff trips me out.


Racism and education. Their is a correlation between the two. Mostly lack of and being a racist.


----------



## CanadianUberMan

novadrivergal said:


> Your ratings are completely irrelevant unless they are low enough to get you deactivated. A 4.7 driver gets paid exactly the same as a 4.9 driver.


not necessarily true... Uber pairs you with riders with AROUND the same rating as you. So if your rating is high you may get people going longer distances.


----------



## novadrivergal

CanadianUberMan said:


> not necessarily true... Uber pairs you with riders with AROUND the same rating as you. So if your rating is high you may get people going longer distances.


What planet are you living on? Every night I drive I get pings from passengers with 5.0 ratings and passengers with 4.1 ratings.

The extra effort required to tweak the algorithm that way would not benefit Uber so there is no reason to think they would do it.


----------



## CanadianUberMan

novadrivergal said:


> What planet are you living on? Every night I drive I get pings from passengers with 5.0 ratings and passengers with 4.1 ratings.
> 
> The extra effort required to tweak the algorithm that way would not benefit Uber so there is no reason to think they would do it.


i live in planet earth. all im saying is if ur a 4.6 and theres a 5 star uber driver beside u and a 5 star passenger requests a ride 1km away... guess who is gettin it


----------



## rondog2400

DRider85 said:


> It's weird though how you can do everything right and drop them off and still get a 3-4 rating for no apparent reason.


Cause some people are never happy


----------



## Dekero

DRider85 said:


> In the end ratings don't do much. But some people are always around say a 4.93. I was a 4.86 with Lyft for a while. Then for the last couple months I was around a 4.94. Dropped recently to 4.92 and now to a 4.9.
> 
> With Uber I've been around a 4.89 for a while. I was a 4.9 for a long time but got a bad rating by an unknown and dropped to a 4.86. Now I'm at 4.89 again and this seems to be where I end up.
> 
> Is there a huge difference between someone that is always at a 4.92 and someone that is usually around 4.89-4.9?


Only difference.... Is I could care less about any of those numbers...all just a ploy to control you by Uber and Lyft 
Run this business the way you see fit and make a profit, seek out surge and maximize on surging trips when possible.

rinse wash repeat.... Get paid

no where in that did i state worry about rating... It will take care of itself. And doesn't make a difference unless your down 4.7 or lower and would have to cuzz passengers out to do that..


----------



## kc ub'ing!

CanadianUberMan said:


> Uber pairs you with riders with AROUND the same rating as you


Completely false. I am continually amazed at the conventions drivers invent and believe in. Worse yet, proclaim them as absolute fact on a public message board.

The key factor in ride distribution is network connectivity. A 4.6 with a better signal than a 4.9 will get more rides. That is all.


----------



## Rockocubs

I have been at 4.89 for over a year and made 4.9 a few time but never last more than a day or so until i get that below 5* to drop it.


----------



## L DaVinci

DRider85 said:


> In the end ratings don't do much. But some people are always around say a 4.93. I was a 4.86 with Lyft for a while. Then for the last couple months I was around a 4.94. Dropped recently to 4.92 and now to a 4.9.
> 
> With Uber I've been around a 4.89 for a while. I was a 4.9 for a long time but got a bad rating by an unknown and dropped to a 4.86. Now I'm at 4.89 again and this seems to be where I end up.
> 
> Is there a huge difference between someone that is always at a 4.92 and someone that is usually around 4.89-4.9?


Rating = ?, we work for cold hard cash.


----------



## Seamus

Every year from April thru November I drove tourists and Manhattan weekend warriors on days during the weekends. Hikers, kayakers, apple pickers, etc.etc.etc. After November that dries up and I shifted to the drunk shift 8pm to 4 am. In November my rating would be in the 4.95 range. By April it would be down to 4.9 to 4.92 range. Drunk shift is rough on your ratings.


----------



## Ssgcraig

DRider85 said:


> Actually I'm bi-racial. Half White and asian. I have had my own struggles of being bi-racial. When someone makes a stereotype toward me I don't like it. I just see myself as Amercian. My friend told me when we go to the hood, they said they will only mess with him because he's white and I'm not (according to him). So hearing stuff like that gets me uncomfortable.
> 
> Oh so you believe nobody has free will.. That's your philosophy? That stuff trips me out.


What country of the 54 from Asia do you (family) hail from?


----------



## Uber Crack

A higher rating driver (like myself) is often a driver who puts up with far too much bulldust than they should from pax. Lower rating drivers could mean drivers with more self respect than myself who don't put up with pax bulldust. Not necessarily a bad thing. Forgive the generalizations ? Whenever my rating gets too high I realize I'm being too much of a kiss up and I need to calm down ?


----------



## islanddriver

There are people that don't think anyone is perfect and will only rate a 4 or 3. Then there's the one that you hit a pot hole and they give you a 1. Hit brakes to hard. Turn to fast . Etc and you get a less than 5.


----------



## MadTownUberD

islanddriver said:


> There are people that don't think anyone is perfect and will only rate a 4 or 3. Then there's the one that you hit a pot hole and they give you a 1. Hit brakes to hard. Turn to fast . Etc and you get a less than 5.


I drove a few University students tonight. Gave most of them 4* because I hate the route. Up and down a 20 mph street on campus with wall to wall pedestrians. Minimum fare.


----------



## DonkeyWheel

DRider85 said:


> In the end ratings don't do much. But some people are always around say a 4.93. I was a 4.86 with Lyft for a while. Then for the last couple months I was around a 4.94. Dropped recently to 4.92 and now to a 4.9.
> 
> With Uber I've been around a 4.89 for a while. I was a 4.9 for a long time but got a bad rating by an unknown and dropped to a 4.86. Now I'm at 4.89 again and this seems to be where I end up.
> 
> Is there a huge difference between someone that is always at a 4.92 and someone that is usually around 4.89-4.9?





DRider85 said:


> In the end ratings don't do much. But some people are always around say a 4.93. I was a 4.86 with Lyft for a while. Then for the last couple months I was around a 4.94. Dropped recently to 4.92 and now to a 4.9.
> 
> With Uber I've been around a 4.89 for a while. I was a 4.9 for a long time but got a bad rating by an unknown and dropped to a 4.86. Now I'm at 4.89 again and this seems to be where I end up.
> 
> Is there a huge difference between someone that is always at a 4.92 and someone that is usually around 4.89-4.9?


Well the difference is .03. Huge difference? Depends on your perspective


----------



## 2smart2drive

kc ub'ing! said:


> Completely false. I am continually amazed at the conventions drivers invent and believe in. Worse yet, proclaim them as absolute fact on a public message board.
> 
> The key factor in ride distribution is network connectivity. A 4.6 with a better signal than a 4.9 will get more rides. That is all.


SIGNAL's strength?! ROFLMAO!!! Below, are just a few glimpses into The Uber Dispatch System: actual FACTORS in rider-driver matchmaking (pairing) 
Current Assignee: Uber Technologies Inc.
USA Patent: 2017
The Dispatch Algorithm:

...compute an optimization score for each respective one of the plurality of proximate drivers, the optimization score corresponding to a probability that the requesting user will provide the respective proximate driver with a maximum satisfaction rating...
...select one of the plurality of proximate drivers to service the pick-up request based on the computed optimization scores for the plurality of proximate drivers...
...store historical driver data for each of the plurality of proximate drivers; compare the historical user data against the historical driver data for each of the plurality of proximate drivers; and
...identify a plurality of relevant factors to compute the optimization score based on comparing the historical user data against the historical driver data.
*5*. The executed instructions cause the dispatch system... identifying a number of the plurality of relevant factors in the historical driver data based on the determined user preferences, and... for each of the plurality of proximate drivers, applying a weighting to each of the identified relevant factors based on a corresponding user preference from the determined user preferences.
*6*. The dispatch system... identified relevant factors comprise complaint data indicating a number of user complaints against the proximate driver.
*7*. The dispatch system... identified relevant factors comprise reputation information for each of the plurality of proximate drivers.
*8*. The dispatch system... the historical user data comprise individual user ratings of respective drivers, each of the individual user ratings being specific to a respective user destination.
*9*. The historical driver data comprise individual driver ratings for each of the plurality of proximate drivers, each of the individual driver ratings being specific 
to a respective user... respective driver destination.
*10*. The dispatch system to compute the optimization score for each of the plurality of drivers based on comparing the individual user ratings from the historical user data with the individual driver ratings for the plurality of proximate drivers...

>> goes on and on and on >>


----------



## Uber Crack

2smart2drive said:


> SIGNAL's strength?! ROFLMAO!!! Below, are just a few glimpses into The Uber Dispatch System: actual FACTORS in rider-driver matchmaking (pairing)
> Current Assignee: Uber Technologies Inc.
> USA Patent: 2017
> The Dispatch Algorithm:
> 
> ...compute an optimization score for each respective one of the plurality of proximate drivers, the optimization score corresponding to a probability that the requesting user will provide the respective proximate driver with a maximum satisfaction rating...
> ...select one of the plurality of proximate drivers to service the pick-up request based on the computed optimization scores for the plurality of proximate drivers...
> ...store historical driver data for each of the plurality of proximate drivers; compare the historical user data against the historical driver data for each of the plurality of proximate drivers; and
> ...identify a plurality of relevant factors to compute the optimization score based on comparing the historical user data against the historical driver data.
> *5*. The executed instructions cause the dispatch system... identifying a number of the plurality of relevant factors in the historical driver data based on the determined user preferences, and... for each of the plurality of proximate drivers, applying a weighting to each of the identified relevant factors based on a corresponding user preference from the determined user preferences.
> *6*. The dispatch system... identified relevant factors comprise complaint data indicating a number of user complaints against the proximate driver.
> *7*. The dispatch system... identified relevant factors comprise reputation information for each of the plurality of proximate drivers.
> *8*. The dispatch system... the historical user data comprise individual user ratings of respective drivers, each of the individual user ratings being specific to a respective user destination.
> *9*. The historical driver data comprise individual driver ratings for each of the plurality of proximate drivers, each of the individual driver ratings being specific
> to a respective user... respective driver destination.
> *10*. The dispatch system to compute the optimization score for each of the plurality of drivers based on comparing the individual user ratings from the historical user data with the individual driver ratings for the plurality of proximate drivers...
> 
> >> goes on and on and on >>


You seem too smart to drive ?


----------



## mch

2smart2drive said:


> SIGNAL's strength?! ROFLMAO!!! Below, are just a few glimpses into The Uber Dispatch System: actual FACTORS in rider-driver matchmaking (pairing)
> Current Assignee: Uber Technologies Inc.
> USA Patent: 2017
> The Dispatch Algorithm:
> 
> ...compute an optimization score for each respective one of the plurality of proximate drivers, the optimization score corresponding to a probability that the requesting user will provide the respective proximate driver with a maximum satisfaction rating...
> ...select one of the plurality of proximate drivers to service the pick-up request based on the computed optimization scores for the plurality of proximate drivers...
> ...store historical driver data for each of the plurality of proximate drivers; compare the historical user data against the historical driver data for each of the plurality of proximate drivers; and
> ...identify a plurality of relevant factors to compute the optimization score based on comparing the historical user data against the historical driver data.
> *5*. The executed instructions cause the dispatch system... identifying a number of the plurality of relevant factors in the historical driver data based on the determined user preferences, and... for each of the plurality of proximate drivers, applying a weighting to each of the identified relevant factors based on a corresponding user preference from the determined user preferences.
> *6*. The dispatch system... identified relevant factors comprise complaint data indicating a number of user complaints against the proximate driver.
> *7*. The dispatch system... identified relevant factors comprise reputation information for each of the plurality of proximate drivers.
> *8*. The dispatch system... the historical user data comprise individual user ratings of respective drivers, each of the individual user ratings being specific to a respective user destination.
> *9*. The historical driver data comprise individual driver ratings for each of the plurality of proximate drivers, each of the individual driver ratings being specific
> to a respective user... respective driver destination.
> *10*. The dispatch system to compute the optimization score for each of the plurality of drivers based on comparing the individual user ratings from the historical user data with the individual driver ratings for the plurality of proximate drivers...
> 
> >> goes on and on and on >>


I thought this was just the patent. Not necessarily what the algorithm actually can do, but what they hope they can eventually get it to do. Fascinating either way.



Uber Crack said:


> You seem too smart to drive ?


Solid screen name. One of the best on the board. Makes me laugh every time I see it


----------



## 2smart2drive

Uber Crack said:


> You seem too smart to drive ?


? the "too smart" is a self-critique amusement that I ended-up driving for Uber. 
But I do like to read and research. Because Uber's shady and logistically unnecessary secretive, digging into their programming preferences to bypass speculations, was needed (for personal understanding) and entertaining.


----------



## 2smart2drive

Uber's Dispatch system for matching drivers and users. USA Patents: https://patents.google.com/patent/US20170011324A1/en

Hmmmmm.... unless iUber is surging (and Algo drops being too picky, dispatching available drivers) the preference-software is set in place and in effect. BTW, Riders, too, are profiled; not just drivers.
Uber is preoccupied with their RIDERS SATISFACTION: picking The One factors in, who can make rider "the happiest".

If Driver is parked @ surge's epicenter, but Rider (as algo determines) likes this Driver (particular gender; car model (new hybrid vs old European; and etc - then Uber will send this particular Driver - even if 6 miles away from the surge - just to make next Rider-Joe "happy". (That, and to avoid paying multiplayer, of course). Happened to me many times... I'll thank Uber and cancel the wild goose-chase option to drive away from the center of surge. Next pin will come from within surging zone, to secure guaranteed multiplayer on top of available flat - and I do not care, if my 2nd pin-riders aren't "as happy" to see me. I sure will be.


----------



## Denver Dick

I’m at a 4.95 with about 500 rides in....the only dings to my so called rating are from pool riders....it figures


----------

